# Matreox's Macro Thread.



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys, here is where I will post my macro photos.
So let's get started 









Hope you like, comments would be nice.
I'll update more in future.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to TPF.
What a large variety of subjects for one thread!
If you want C&C, you might stick to just two or three photos and keep them a bit more similar; like just the insects in one thread or just the water drops.
What's your equipment--what kind of camera, lens, etc. Did you use a flash?

There's just too many different subjects to comment on all of them--the insects could definitely be more close-up for macro. In addition, the spider could have stood some flash. And better focus; it's a little soft, and IMO, there's too much dead space between the spider and its prey; I almost didn't realize the prey was even there.  Sometimes, you have to wait it out to get the shot you want, compositionally.  The flies would have been better if they were closer, more in focus, and if you could have gotten to the other side so they were facing you instead of facing away.  I realize that isn't always possible.

Only other comment I've got is...What a very, very GREEN eye!! I assume you made it all green on purpose?
I have "issues" with close-up eyeball pics, so I really can't even look at it long enough to really C&C it, but man is it ever green. If that's what you were going for, you nailed it.

Hope none of that sounds harsh. Just my honest opinion. There's lots of folks on here with actual KNOWLEDGE (rather than just mediocre amateurs who like to talk, like me!) who can really help you improve your macro shots. Some of their comments may sound harsh at first, but listen and give their advice a try and see what happens.
And most of all, keep shooting!


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

No that's fair enough, the eye one especially, that was a shot for one of my girlfriends friends, I didn't get much choice with the post processing, but I thought the detail on the eye looked quite nice.
For my equipment I will post it here:

Camera: Canon 550D
Lenses: 50mm 1.8, 55-250mm, And a Raynox DCR-250 for Macro work.
Flash: Yongnuo YN-560II (Chose it over speedlite)

Thanks for the comment


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

So you are starting a macro thread, but you don't even own a macro lens? Interesting! I have a Raynox 250 also... it does a pretty good job!


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

As alot of us have to, I make do with what I've got. The combination of the 250mm and the Raynox can produce quite nice results, as-long as you are really careful.
And yeah, I also love my Raynox


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:


> As alot of us have to, I make do with what I've got. The combination of the 250mm and the Raynox can produce quite nice results, as-long as you are really careful.
> And yeah, I also love my Raynox



Wasn't busting on you... just found it funny! My GF borrows my Raynox a lot, and uses it on a 35 1.8. She is starting to get some decent shots with it. Now I just need to teach her how to use non-ttl flash so she can use it for macro...lol!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Im curious as to who took those photos. on your friend "kerrys" CenArtGallery page (the girl who you are raising money for that was mugged and had her camera stolen) I noticed at least two of these photos.  Is that your gallery page or kerrys?  and if its YOUR page and YOUR pictures why does the Indiegogo donation page link to it saying to check out "her" work, meaning the girl that was mugged?


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh sorry, I should of clarified it a bit, it's a shared website, I allow her to stash some photos on there instead of creating her own one, as she just wanted it for a keepsake type of thing.
All photos by her will have her 'tag' in it and I am in the process of trying to obtain some of her other work to show off without her knowing.
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## amolitor (Aug 10, 2012)

Mm hmm.


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

What's up Amolitor? Don't you like the photos? I would like some criticism if so.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, I should of clarified it a bit, it's a shared website, I allow her to stash some photos on there instead of creating her own one, as she just wanted it for a keepsake type of thing.
> All photos by her will have her 'tag' in it and I am in the process of trying to obtain some of her other work to show off without her knowing.
> Sorry for the confusion



Forum rules say you cant post images you dont have copyrights to. If they arent your photos, you have to link to them instead.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:
			
		

> View attachment 16300.



I like this one the most out of the ones you posted today!


----------



## amolitor (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:


> What's up Amolitor? Don't you like the photos? I would like some criticism if so.



What's up is that I think you're a liar who's trying to raise some money for yourself with an imaginary friend who got mugged. I already turned you in the that fundraising site as a probable scammer.


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

amolitor said:


> I already turned you in the that fundraising site as a probable scammer.


That's fine, I know people like to be careful, but still it's a bit of a slimy move just from someone that's trying to help a friend :/
And Pixmedic I have copyright to all the photos I am posting here. The only ones of hers on my site are tagged with her own stuff.

Also thank you Derrel, that photo won a regional competition last month  It's a personal fave.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I already turned you in the that fundraising site as a probable scammer.
> ...



I only mentioned it because if a mod thinks they aren't yours, they take the pics down.


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh I know, it was nice of you, thank you. They are all my pictures at www.cenartgallery.com bar a few of hers that are very clearly listed, Kerry usually helps me with my photos (You would be surprised how hard it is to get water drop photos that don't suck). One holding the shutter release, and placing the manual flash, one uses the dropper


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2012)

matreox said:


> Oh I know, it was nice of you, thank you. They are all my pictures at www.cenartgallery.com bar a few of hers that are very clearly listed, Kerry usually helps me with my photos (You would be surprised how hard it is to get water drop photos that don't suck). One holding the shutter release, and placing the manual flash, one uses the dropper



Nah, most of us here--even the mediocre talents like myself--really wouldn't be surprised by how hard it is to get good water drop photos:









What DOES surprise us is when we see photos of water drops and just smell something fishy.


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

And what is fishy about my photos? :/ 
Also I like your first picture, if you had a slighter faster exposure, and the top bulb of water was in focus, that would be even better .


----------



## Enticingimagery (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> So you are starting a macro thread, but you don't even own a macro lens? Interesting! I have a Raynox 250 also... it does a pretty good job!



I don't see anything strange about that. Macro photography does not mean the need to have a dedicated macro lens. I visit a few photography sites, and I see more people using reverse rings or tubes than actual macro lenses, and some of the results are truly amazing, and greater than 1:1. 

I was using tubes up until very recently, but now have the very tasty 105mm micro VR MMmmmm, delicious lens  I still have the tubes too, ultimate macro!! But I really need much more practice. 

Some of the Ops images i would consider more 'close up' than macro. I like a little bit of backdrop in macro, but too much, and the subjects not really filling at least half the frame ... more of a close in shot.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 16, 2012)

I can honestly say none of these were "WOW!" to me. Once someone separated the one water drop from the rest it was kind of cool.


----------

